# Lacie's Rabies Vaccination Update



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Although Lacie has never had a reaction from a vaccination, I wanted to share how pleased I was with my Vet ordering the TF Rabies for us.

My Vet only charged $20 for Lacie's Rabies vaccination even through I had them order the TF especially for us. They had to order 50 vaccines as these are not available in single doses. Tilly and Secret have their annual exams in June and my Vet did ask if they were due for Rabies (she wasn't near the computer) and I told her "no" not until 2014. She said, then, that she wouldn't safe any of the TF for their upcoming visits and we can just reorder the TF next year. It made me happy that she was thinking ahead about my fluffs. 

She also asked about Oliver (the foster), and I told her he had been placed and about his wonderful new home. She was very pleased to hear how well he was doing. She thinks that his allergies might be better due to his relocation as the area he is in is hoter than here and doesn't have some of the same pollens. It also may have to do with the stress level and the care from his owner's hospice team -- much less stress in his new home, imho. In any event, she was happy to hear that he was doing well.

It's nice that she personally remembers all my fluffs (even the one I fostered).:thumbsup:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Can I ask a stupid question? What is a TF rabies shot? Didn't know there were different kinds. Boo is getting his on Friday so this is very timely for me.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mags -- TF stands for Thimerosal-Free. Thimerosal is a mercury-based perservative that has been used in vaccines (both animal and human) since the 1930s. Thimerosal has been known to be the primary cause of reactions to rabies vaccinations in fluffs. Most vaccine manufacturers are now making a version of TF Rabies vaccines, however, many of the vets don't stock the TF version but will order it if you ask. As vaccines need to be kept cool, vaccines are shipped overnight, so it was only a day after I asked my Vet to order it before they received it.

Here is one article on TF Rabies vaccines, although there is lots of info about this on the web. BTW, my Vet uses IMRAB.

Thimerosal In Rabies Vaccines | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

THank YOU!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Mags -- TF stands for Thimerosal-Free. Thimerosal is a mercury-based perservative that has been used in vaccines (both animal and human) since the 1930s. Thimerosal has been known to be the primary cause of reactions to rabies vaccinations in fluffs. Most vaccine manufacturers are now making a version of TF Rabies vaccines, however, many of the vets don't stock the TF version but will order it if you ask. As vaccines need to be kept cool, vaccines are shipped overnight, so it was only a day after I asked my Vet to order it before they received it.
> 
> Here is one article on TF Rabies vaccines, although there is lots of info about this on the web. BTW, my Vet uses IMRAB.
> 
> Thimerosal In Rabies Vaccines | Dogs Naturally Magazine


That might be another good one for a Stickie, Lynn!

Glad Lacie did well!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marj -- I was just going to pm you as I think you have some links on TF that are better than this one. I just did a quick search.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Marj -- I was just going to pm you as I think you have some links on TF that are better than this one. I just did a quick search.



That's the one I usually post along with Jan's:

How to Vaccinate Against Rabies More Safely | Truth4Dogs


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lynn - your vet sounds amazing! So glad Lacie did well with her shot. Thanks for posting the info on the TF vaccine.


----------

